
Rewrite Everything in Rust - bobajeff
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2016/02/rewrite-everything-in-rust.html?m=1
======
steveklabnik
This is already posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155948)

